# Database Discussions > Oracle >  I cant create a stored procedure on DBeaver

## Jhonhernandez30

Hi, How a package can be created in Dbeaver?

I want to put a stored procedure inside...

Im getting the error:

the object JHON_HERNANDEZ doesnt exist

ON declaration: 
CREATE OR REPLACE PACKAGE JHON_HERNANDEZ AS

elim_art (numero in char)

END JHON_HERNANDEZ;


Body: 
CREATE OR REPLACE PACKAGE BODY JHON_HERNANDEZ AS

create or replace procedure elim_art (numero in char) is begin

dbms_output.put_line(numero);
end; /

END JHON_HERNANDEZ;

Is there something wrong with the structure? its a Dbeaver bug? I have this: enter image description here

I give secundary click and create a new package, this appears: CREATE OR REPLACE PACKAGE BODY JHON_HERNANDEZ AS -- Package body END JHON_HERNANDEZ;

When I try to compile it: The object JHON_HERNANDEZ doesnt exist Sql=Alter package JHON_HERNANDEZ compile, OriginalSql= Alter package JHON_HERNANDEZ compile, Error Msg= ORA-04043: the object doesnt exist

Please help me... i have several days on this

----------


## Jhonhernandez30

The solution was:
close the tab ... it asks if you want to persist and you say yes

----------

